

Common Lisp: A Tutorial on Conditions and Restarts - mahmud
http://chaitanyagupta.com/lisp/restarts.html

======
chaitanya
Good to see this post I had written a couple of years back turn up on HN :-)
Any feedback, suggestions, etc. to improve this tutorial are welcome.

~~~
mahmud
We meet again chaitanya! You have been on this site for over a year and I am
the only guy who talks to you ;-)

P.S. Have you seen parse-date on the AI repo at CMU? chronicity might learn a
trick or two from it. FWIW, I rolled out my own thing built over local-time
because I was strapped for time and had to make sure any 3rd party library
worked 100% on our SOAP platform. A justifiable case of drive-by coding, you
might say.

~~~
chaitanya
:-)

Thanks for the tip on parse-date. That's one more thing on my list of to-dos;
I really have to find some time for Lisp hacking again :-|

------
anonymousDan
If I understand correctly, this allows the code catching an exception to
continue processing from the point the exception was thrown (i.e. the stack is
not unwound). Does anyone know if it is possible to perform this kind of
exception handling in Haskell?

